# Jenna Jameson- Hot or Not?



## jdepp_84 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think shes a bit too skinny and her boobs look kind of saggy, which is weird cuz hasen't she had a ton of plastic surgery on them


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 16, 2007)

Ohh but I like the dress! and her hair looks gorgeous.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh but I like the dress! and her hair looks gorgeous. I know! I really really like her hair.


----------



## Manda (Jul 16, 2007)

Maybe its the cut of the dress and the angle that makes them look saggy, idk. Can't really comment on the dress much, looks pornstarish lol, I like the pattern and color, I think it would be cute to wear if it was longer, I'm not one for hanging my butt cheeks out!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 16, 2007)

I really do love that dress!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 16, 2007)

Her hair looks shiny... I think she's too purposely skinny tho.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 16, 2007)

I think she looks strange with her ginormous Breasts and tiny little body! But the dress is ummm...okay. Kinda reminds me of an ice skating outfit!

Love her hair though...


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I like the dress, but it just doesn't look very flattering on her.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 16, 2007)

Her hair looks great, but she does look too skinny.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can't really comment on the dress much, looks pornstarish lol! I wonder why! lol!




She's definitely lost too much weight, though...


----------



## mayyami (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks like she's wearing a nightie!


----------



## kittenmittens (Jul 16, 2007)

she looks like she's fallin outta that dress!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 16, 2007)

I like her dress. I can't tell if it looks good on her or not...bad angle.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 17, 2007)

I liked Jenna Jameson but not anymore lol. Love the dress... just... not on her.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh but I like the dress! and her hair looks gorgeous. i agree, the dress is cute but im more in love with the hair.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

She's looking more like a crack-head these days. Now she's dating the biggest as$hole in the UFC - Tito Ortiz.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 17, 2007)

The dress is cute, although it could do w/o the rhinestones? I like her better than Pamela, but she does look super skinny...but who doesn't these days?


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not impressed.

It does look like there's some floppage going on.


----------



## ivette (Jul 17, 2007)

pretty dress

i would feel to self conscious to wear it though


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 17, 2007)

i like the dress


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2007)

She's starting to look a little too skinny..her big boobs on that tiny frame look odd. Her hair looks good though


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 17, 2007)

all i can say is that i like the hair


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 17, 2007)

She is beautiful but she looks too skinny!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2007)

hotter than I was expecting. If it was a bit longer it could almost be classy! as it is, it could have looked fantabulous over a bikini


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

I love her



She looks hot.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 17, 2007)

Love the hair, the boobs may look saggy since she has lost so much weight.


----------



## Limerick Laura (Jul 17, 2007)

Not. Looks like a nightie.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 17, 2007)

i like it


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 17, 2007)

i really like the dress


----------

